# chewing gum for heartburn



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

read this in the new york times today. think i'll try it--the sugarless gum-- the next time my reflux gets bad.."It may be hard for most people to think of chewing gum as a remedy for anything other than a case of bad breath. But several studies in recent years have shown that it can in fact help alleviate the symptoms of gastroesophageal reflux disease, better known to most people as GERD or heartburn.Chewing on a piece or two of gum, it seems, helps force fluids back into the stomach and flood the esophagus with alkaline saliva, neutralizing acids that cause the characteristic burning sensations." http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/13/remedies-chewing-gum-for-heartburn/?ref=health


----------



## carwood (Jan 19, 2011)

annie7 said:


> read this in the new york times today. think i'll try it--the sugarless gum-- the next time my reflux gets bad.."It may be hard for most people to think of chewing gum as a remedy for anything other than a case of bad breath. But several studies in recent years have shown that it can in fact help alleviate the symptoms of gastroesophageal reflux disease, better known to most people as GERD or heartburn.Chewing on a piece or two of gum, it seems, helps force fluids back into the stomach and flood the esophagus with alkaline saliva, neutralizing acids that cause the characteristic burning sensations." http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/13/remedies-chewing-gum-for-heartburn/?ref=health


Makes sense to me. I did not know that saliva was alkaline but I guess it would have to be to keep from your teeth deterioriating from acid. However, due to my aged teeth and one tooth cracked, I was told by my dentist not to chew gum ever to keep from possibly cracking another one. But for good, strong teeth, that sounds like an ideal palliative for the condition.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have heard that gum is helpful.. haven't tried it yet - afraid it might upset my delicate tummy - what about the aspartame? That's not good to chew.


----------

